
Ask HN: What's the best thing(s) you shipped in 2017? - superted
Hey - 2018 is just one day away! Show the rest of us at HN what you actually shipped in 2017 that you are super proud of! Promote shamelessly, and don&#x27;t forget to include URLs!<p>I&#x27;ll go first; after a 10-years-or-so hiatus I finally got back at composing music, and completed 29 songs and 4 albums, this fall only: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;open.spotify.com&#x2F;artist&#x2F;4nxDh1lPq0EclBPMNXnYa3 and https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;channel&#x2F;UCgNm_EwMyLBrKp_kmdU3XoA
======
vjankov
I built Aliasbot [www.aliasbot.com]. A Slack app that let's you create custom
teams of people on Slack and tag them all at once. Think "@devops the server
is down!@!1!".

I did this while finishing my Master's degree and then working full time. It's
been a great experience building it and I'm excited to see the growth in 2018!

------
thenomad
My Dark Souls inspired VR horror/RPG, Left-Hand Path, which exited Early
Access last month:

[http://store.steampowered.com/app/488760/LeftHand_Path/](http://store.steampowered.com/app/488760/LeftHand_Path/)

It's held at mid-80s positive reviews after that, and numerous people have
said it's the scariest thing they've ever experienced in VR. A good start to
what I hope will be a long career making VR games.

------
crypticlizard
Been super stoked on deep dream so I've been trying to ask myself how this
could be more mainstream. Maybe get photographers hooked on it. I've been
posting my code thoughts on the subject at
[http://GitHub.com/drmly/bind](http://GitHub.com/drmly/bind)

------
mslate
I overcame my fear of the camera and started interviewing friends of mine to
try and broaden my personal network:

[https://theaccidentalengineer.com/](https://theaccidentalengineer.com/)

I'm about 40 interviews deep, and have accomplished most all that I initially
set out to do in June.

2018 hopefully holds a lot more interviews, a lot more traffic, and a lot
better content :)

------
throwaway636
[http://cherrypick.club](http://cherrypick.club)
[http://getpeppy.com](http://getpeppy.com)

------
Bumerang
Coming from system programming, I'm glad I made a website in a 2017 state-of-
the-art fashion. React, DRF, Sass, JS... It's really great to see something
you made out there in the wild, not just running somewhere in the depths of
Linux.

It's a tool to help people with their decision making.

[https://dilectee.com](https://dilectee.com)

------
vinrob92
I launched my startup: [http://www.manypixels.co](http://www.manypixels.co)
(site is still very basic but operational - and with happy customers!) and
about to hit $10k MRR!

~~~
s-stude
Can you explain your business model, please?

------
st3fan
Firefox 10.0 for iOS.

